# Hiya from Louisiana



## CarlaWeen (Mar 14, 2010)

Just found this site and I'm loving it. I think Halloween 365 days a year and love that y'all do too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad you made it here!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF, CarlaWeen!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the throng.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings & salutations!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Carla


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. This a great place to fuel your addiction..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Carla!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi CarlaWeen and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the family from a Louisiana ex-patriot


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! its always halloween time here!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome it's so much fun here it will hurt you


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, i'm new here too, welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Carla!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Carla!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Carla......I do it up big for Halloween here in Hammond, LA


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a little late but welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & welcome!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It's never too late to say welcome, and... gooooooooooooooo tigers!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi CarlaWeen and welcome! Better late than never.


----------

